# start to a rider airflow



## 1938airflow (Oct 25, 2016)

Here is a start to some parts I have been saving up.Its for sale if someone is interested. I have handlebars chromed came from J Frazer. I will finish it after I find a crank and men's fork.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2016)

If its for sale you need to put a price on it and move it to the for sale section. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1938airflow (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry change that to ( might be for sale after I get done with it)


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Is the tank steel or fiberglass? V/r Shawn


----------



## 1938airflow (Oct 25, 2016)

Fiberglass tank


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 25, 2016)

Are you asking for an arm or a leg?


----------

